
Samsung states that broken Galaxy Folds are due to user error - manneshiva
http://techcrunch.com/2019/04/17/samsung-responds-to-reviewer-complaints-about-its-flimsy-galaxy-fold-phone/
======
perennate
The submission title seems like an exaggeration. According to the article,
Samsung's statement actually says:

> Here’s the statement in full:

> "A limited number of early Galaxy Fold samples were provided to media for
> review. We have received a few reports regarding the main display on the
> samples provided. We will thoroughly inspect these units in person to
> determine the cause of the matter.

> Separately, a few reviewers reported having removed the top layer of the
> display causing damage to the screen. The main display on the Galaxy Fold
> features a top protective layer, which is part of the display structure
> designed to protect the screen from unintended scratches. Removing the
> protective layer or adding adhesives to the main display may cause damage.
> We will ensure this information is clearly delivered to our customers."

To me this reads: Samsung says there are several categories of issues that
they will investigate, but to address one particular category where a
protective layer was removed, they will make sure that customers are clearly
informed that they should not remove the protective layer (which I assume will
include a label on the layer itself).

In other words, whereas the author sees that statement as implicitly putting
the blame on the users, I see it as implicitly accepting responsibility in
terms of insufficient labeling.

Edit: I assumed the submission title was the same as the article title, but it
is not. The article title "Samsung responds to reviewer complaints about its
Galaxy Fold phone" seems fine.

~~~
alistairSH
My only issue with that response... why the heck does the top layer of the
screen appear removable? Users are used to removing protective screens from
many displays. Building a product that has something that appears like a
protective screen, but isn't, seems like a terrible idea.

------
mpicker0
The title of the article is "Samsung responds to reviewer complaints about its
Galaxy Fold phone". The phrase "user error" appears nowhere in the article.

They do mention that some reviewers tried to remove the protective film over
the screen but nothing in this article seems to be suggesting this is a
"you're holding it wrong" reaction from Samsung.

~~~
braythwayt
The title chosen for this submission seems like a wildly negative slant. Only
a few of the reviewers reporting problems removed the protective screen, and
Samsung has time to update instructional materials to instruct consumers not
to make this mistake.

Samsung is not blaming any of the other failures on users, and states they are
going to examine the units.

Seems like a reasonable statement to me.

------
CamelCaseName
It doesn't seem they stated what the title implies. Here is their response:

>A limited number of early Galaxy Fold samples were provided to media for
review. We have received a few reports regarding the main display on the
samples provided. We will thoroughly inspect these units in person to
determine the cause of the matter.

>Separately, a few reviewers reported having removed the top layer of the
display causing damage to the screen. The main display on the Galaxy Fold
features a top protective layer, which is part of the display structure
designed to protect the screen from unintended scratches. Removing the
protective layer or adding adhesives to the main display may cause damage. We
will ensure this information is clearly delivered to our customers.

From what I've read, the reviewers mentioned the issue was a poorly designed
hinge.

------
TrinaryWorksToo
The title implies that Samsung is blaming the users for the broken phones.
This is not at all what happened at least in MKBHDs recent video they were
much more understanding.
[https://youtu.be/vtqtyyGZvXM](https://youtu.be/vtqtyyGZvXM)

~~~
baddox
They were very understanding to MKBHD, who has 8 million Youtube subscribers.

~~~
mises
And not to TechCrunch? It's ranked #357 in Alexa:
[https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/techcrunch.com](https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/techcrunch.com)

They've been sending these to bug outlets; smaller guys haven't even gotten
their hands on them.

~~~
detaro
According to the article, TechCrunch hasn't had issues with their review
model.

------
philipov
The error the users made was buying a Galaxy Fold :p

~~~
detaro
Nobody has bought a Galaxy Fold yet.

------
tommypalm
"You're folding it wrong" \- Someone at Samsung, probably.

------
A7med
When did stating facts become wrong? it was a user error what causes the
screen to break

~~~
braythwayt
A number of reviewers received units.

A subset of the reviewers experienced broken phones.

A subset of the reviewers who experienced broken phones admitted to removing a
protective shield on the screen, thinking it was a temporary film meant only
to preserve the screen from scratches during shipping.

Samsung was only claiming that the subset of subset of reviewers had erred.
Samsung did not claim that the reviewers who experienced a broken phone but
who did not remove the protective screen had erred.

